# Berechnung von Widerständen in Emitter-Schaltung



## shmty (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe recht wenig Ahnung von der Elektrotechnik und habe als Aufgabe von dieser Schaltung hier
http://www.elektronikinfo.de/strom/emitterschaltung.htm   (Bild 1) 
die Widerstände zu berechnen!
Es ist zwar weiter unten angegeben wie das geht, aber mir als absoluten Anfänger hilft das kein Stück weiter...


Kann mir irgendjemand idiotensicher erklären wie das geht
Meine Verstärkung soll 2-fach sein, nicht wie im Beispiel angegeben 10-fach.

Würde mich sehr über Antworten oder Tips freuen!


----------



## Bimbel (7. Juni 2004)

steht doch da:
v=R3/R4

Verstärkungsfaktor 2

heisst dein R3 (Kollektorwiderstand muss doppelt so groß sein wie dein Emitterwiderstand, dann hast du eine verstärkung von 2.

C1 filter die gleichspannungsanteile aus deinem eingangssignal.

R1 und R2 bilden einen Spannungsteiler der für den nötigen basisstrom sorgt.

C2 filtert nochmals gleichspannungsanteile raus.

hoffe du hast es jetzt verstanden.


----------

